# Pocket carry



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with the TAURUS INTERNATIONAL Model 651. It is a light weight, but with a shrouded hammer. More like a recessed button, which allows you to cock the weapon if you wish. Thanks for any info.


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had one for a couple of years, few hundred rounds down range with no problem.


----------

